# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  New Video: Unboxing your System 30M

## Davo

So, Monkey Joe, Sergey and I were told to put together a quick video to help folks with their unboxing and initial setup.

----------


## curious aardvark

damn man - stand still !
almost made me sea sick :-) 

Like the fact that you're using  a standard pc power supply. 

So have you switched from built-in pc's to tablets then ?
Ah - my mistake I thought the tablet docking stations connectors were part of a built in pc. 

They are real nice machines.

And apart from the dodgy camera work - somewhat akin to a one legged man on rollerblades - good informative video.

One thing - do the circuit boards on the attachements have to be exposed like that. Couldn't hurt to make a cover for them ?

----------


## Davo

Sorry about the shakiness. I came in and was told to make that video.

Yes, all units shipping now have a windows 8 tablet PC, which slides into a docking station that we print. We have replaced the motherboard with our own circuit board, which includes a power source for the tablet and some usb hubs, and a relay for the emergency stop.

If you mean the circuit boards on the print heads... we are more concerned with functionality and new technologies. We will eventually go back and design a cowling to cover the exposed workings... someday.

Thanks for the feedback, I will pass it along (you're not the first to suggest that the heads look unfinished).

----------


## curious aardvark

not so much unfinished - but exposed circuitry and components are a lot more vulnerable than ones with evan a basic tape wrapping. 
Spill some coke in that head container box and you've probably buggered them up for good :-) 

Even a simple heat shrinkwrap would imrpove them 100% 

After all the effort that's been made with the printer - it just doesn't look right to have all that exposed circuitry on critical components.

----------


## Feign

I'll chime in to confirm that a print head circuit cover is on my to-do list, but as Davo said, there are a lot of functionality projects that are higher on the list.  I'm not sure if I can/should talk about these other projects before they're ready, but it should be enough to say they're pretty cool.

Also, I never had the time before to mention it here, but I'm working as a mechanical engineer for Hyrel now!

----------


## curious aardvark

are you 'monkey boy' !

----------


## Feign

No, no.  I'm not in any videos yet.  I'm too busy tucked back here in my office.  It's fun work, but it's also a _lot_ of stuff to do.
... Hence why I only make something like five posts a month lately.

----------


## Davo

Feign, if you're not monkey boy, does that mean that this IS your planet?

----------

